

Change.gov uses IntenseDebate - bkudria
http://change.gov/page/content/discusshealthcare

======
colinake
The IntenseDebate guys work hard on their product and are some of the nicest
dudes around. It's good to see a startup like ID get some big exposure like
this.

~~~
kmt
Looks like IntenseDebate have been acquired already (by Automattic, the maker
of WordPress)

[http://blog.intensedebate.com/2008/09/23/automattic-
acquires...](http://blog.intensedebate.com/2008/09/23/automattic-acquires-
intensedebate/)

~~~
colinake
Yeah, they were acquired by Automattic a couple months ago, but the same dudes
are running the show at ID.

------
swombat
They're getting some interesting answers there. Good on them, and good to see
a government entity not being afraid of a democratic system!..

------
unalone
Kind of makes sense: isn't it the default in Wordpress now? Or am I wrong and
this is unrelated?

Congrats to the team, though! That's excellent.

------
timtrueman
...so?

~~~
davidw
I guess the relevance is that they came out of TechStars, a YC
clone/competitor.

~~~
webwright
And that they are direct competitors with Disqus, a (great) YC company.

